# Charcoal Smoker Modifications



## smokemack

I found these pictures on the net after my first smoke. I had a little trouble the first time, getting up to and retaining temp. I saw a lot of posts here (and elsewhere) in which folks talked about making modifications to their Silver Smokers. I dug around for a while, and this was the best and most helpful pictoral for me. Gave me a good understanding of what needed to be done. The mods helped GREATLY! Click here, SilverMods


----------



## scott in kc

Mack, nice link with some good pics. 

The thermometer mod is a nice convience, but isn't really a big deal. Just a little experience with a cooker will tell you what the difference between the indicated temp and actual grate temps are. On my horz its 15 degrees, I got used to the difference before I got mine moved so I've never bothered.

Basket burning is certainly a convenient way to cook but I would hate for beginners to get the wrong impression about this technique. It will produce good Q, but nothing beats the tedious task of feeding the fire a stick of wood every 30-60 mins for really delicious eating. It's more trouble, and wood can be expensive depending where you live, but that's how offsets are designed to be used. When time doesn't allow, I do use the Minion Method in my offset, but the end result isn't the same as stick feeding. 
To get the best quality product, there are no short-cuts.


----------



## joed617

Scott, I have to agree with ya on that one. There are no short cuts for a good smoke, time and patience works wonders. I like to be around the smoker when cooking, so I pull up a chair and a brew and relax. 


Joe


----------



## smokemack

I agree with you both. I will not go with a coal box. What I did instead was take one of the two fire grates (the Silver comes with three) out of the cooking chamber, and put it in the fire box with the third fire grate. I turned them both lengthwise (they overlap a bit) to get about 4-5 inches of clearance under the coals, for better air flow. I too enjoy the thrill of the smoke, with a cold brew in hand. If I don't smell smoked myself by the end  of the day, I didn't enjoy enough!


----------



## Dutch

JMack, I moved it but some how lost my original post and your request. Oh well, ca-ca happens! :P Maybe what I should of done was insert a link into your post.


----------



## swamprb

I am currently refurbishing a New Braunfels offset ( I was told it was a Silver Smoker) It has the large thermometer with the NB/Oklahoma Joes brand on it. I cannot find any model# anywhere on it. The question I have is regarding the firebox, on the bottom below the coal grate, opposite the door/vent, there is a quarter sized hole with 3 screw holes around it. Is this a vent? should I leave it open or seal it? I have been unable to look at a SS to see if open or sealed and all the modifcations I've dug up does not show this opening. I have added 4 new wheels, stove gasket between the firebox/smoke chamber, sealed and lowered smoke stack, oak handles and table slats, tuning plates and baffle. I can't wait to fire this baby up, but thought some advice from some pros is in order. Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## smokemack

I'm not sure what that is, as my Silver has no such thing. My _guess_ (as good as yours) is that perhaps it is or was some sort of vent for air under the coals. Not sure...


----------



## swamprb

I was finally able to download a Char-Broil parts list for a SS, the hole is for a Diamond Fire igntion assembly that is an option and there is a cover plate that was not installed, so I'l have to fab one. UPDATE on mods so far: Completely disassembled and cleaned up rust spots on firebox, removed stock wheels and added 4 new wheels, stove gasket between firebox and cook chamber, oak handles and shelf slats, sealed and lowered smokestack to grate level, baffle, tuning plates, calibrated temp gauge and new paint job.
Found some perforated stainless plate that I might try as tuning plates. And working on a coal basket. Any other suggestions? I am very happy with the results so far! It looks like new and I can't wait to fire it up.


----------



## smokemack

Will you post some pictures of it when you're done? And after the first smoke? Nice work, sounds like a great find!


----------



## xtexan

All right guys here comes the questions....
I have a New Braunfels smoker, basic w/ the firebox. I bought it new on E Bay(never again) and man is it stripped down. I even had to buy new racks for it.
Questions
-Why do you seal the smoke stack and lower it?
-Why do you use a charcoal basket?
-Do you have a damper between the fire box and smoke area?
-What other mods. can be done?
This is my first smoker and I want to do it right.

Thanks guys!


----------



## smokyokie

The stack is lowered to or below the level of the cooking grate so that the heat doesn't go sweeping straight across the food like a torch from the firebox to the stack.  By lowering it it kinda creates an even bubble of heat throughout the cooking area.

A damper, once again, directs the heat from the firebox downward to prevent burning up the food where it enters the oven area.

 The ccoal basket allows ash to fall away from the coals so that they don't suffocate.

Other mods are myriad.  I would suggest that you try a couple smokes, figure out what the problems are for you and your unit, come back here and talk it up.

I have yet to see a problem come up here that wasn't solved.  Right guys?

BTW, be forwarned, usinfg a NB offset may be habit forming and lead to the use of larger and more dangerous smokers.


----------



## swamprb

I added a baffle that cuts off the top half of the firebox and bent it L shaped to fit under the cooking grills, also have a couple different tuning plates to experiment with. I've only done one cook with it 4 game hens using Lazzari Mesquite lump on the firebox grate took @ 4 hours and used @8lbs of lump, not too much ash, but it was very cold out and I was peeking too much so that had a lot to do with it. I have a couple different charcoal baskets to play with one made from expanded steel and a 12"x12" steel box with 3/8" holes in it. I made copies of some of the different mods and got a lot of feedback. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## xtexan

Very green here...what are tuning plates?


----------



## smokyokie

Tuning plates are pieces of metal that interfer with and redistribute the airflow through the oven.  I think if it were me, I'd just buy a new smoker as opposed to using them.  But I think some of just like tinkerin'.

Use this smoker.  Figure out what you don't like and what you'd rather have.  In a year or two, you'll be able to design and build your own, or have one custom built.

Good Wishes, and Good Modifyin',
Tim


----------



## swamprb

I agree! just use it, but from all the research I did on this smoker and brands similar to it you want lower the exhaust to grate level. Check out the BarBChef it is similar and has the basics done already and people are modding it. I took a pit that someone didn't have the patience to use as it was intended,lost interest in it, bought a gas grill and got tired of the old lady bitchin' to get it off deck, cleaned it up and put a paint job on it and have a new toy to play with. Some people love to tinker, and I found that I can further my Q habit on a low budget by refurbishing neglected cookers for next to nothing.


----------



## jaynik

I must admit that I still have problems obtaining and maintaining good heat on my brinkmann vertical smoker.  I've done a couple mods that have helped, but I struggle with heat and sometimes have to finish in the oven.  I sacrificed a cooking grate to move the water bowl up about 2" which gave the fire more room to breathe.  I've drilled about a dozen holes in the coal pan, but still don't seem to get enough air and rarely see temps above 220 if there's water in the pan.  I do have good smokes, but wonder if I'm putting in too much work for it.  Anyone else have a vertical brinkmann or similar?


----------



## Dutch

Jaynik, around 220 is where you want your temps. What are you using for charcoal? If your using briquettes, try switching to lump charcoal. It doesn't have all of the filler crap that briquettes do and tends to burn hotter. It's been awhile since I used by ECB (daughter kidnapped or should I say "Smokernapped" it from me). Lump might be the trick to get your temps up.


----------



## deejaydebi

Jaynik -

Which Brinkman do you have again? I hae the All-in-one and never have trouble with getting enough heat unless it's below 5 degrees outside. 

Although I did put together a little wind break for the winter.


----------



## ikinya6

I have finally gotten my smoker to maintain temp. With some advice from a few friends here at the forum, I made a few mods. Click here to see. http://ikinya.blogspot.com/2007/03/smoker-mods.html


----------



## flash

Really...220 is pretty darn good. I always liked around 185 to 200* for most of my smokes. Extra holes in the fire pan should help. Another thing is to not use water. Try Playbox sand. More stable and higher temps can be achieved. In Florida with the high humidity, water is not really needed. I might baste alittle more with sand though. Remember to put a sheet of aluminum foil over the sand to catch the drippings.


----------



## camocook

I just got an ecb gourmet charcoal smoker almost two mos. ago and it took me a few tries to keep the heat down.The charcoal pan has plenty of holes on the sides and louvers on the bottom.The only mod i made so far is the thermometer . I like numbers.The next and probably the only other mod will be a vent on the lid.I have the parts now,so it looks like a small project one day after work this week.


----------



## cheech

Practice practice practice.  Good news is that even the mistakes are good


----------



## beerivore

Thanks for the link.  I have done one of the mods to my Char-griller but not the others.  The pictures help too.

Thanks


----------



## squeezy

I'm very new at using my offset ... so can anyone show me pix of a baffle/damper that I could use?
I charred the ends of a couple of racks of ribs and I don't want to repeat that!


----------



## gypsyseagod

i have the same ecb & been experimenting a bit w/ it just using doubled up foil & stuff. i think i'm going w/ an aluminum plate that covers the diameter of the 1st grill section(closest to the firebox) & cut a small chunk out of the opposite end grill and extend the stack down to just below grill level(kinda like the pic in the link 2 posts up).


----------



## deejaydebi

Paul -


Something like this:


----------



## squeezy

Thanks Deb ... was starting to come to something like that ... will try it with foil first, then maybe something stronger.


----------



## squeezy

Sounds good ... let me know how it works out for you ... eh?


----------



## ikinya6

Glad I could help.  If you try anything different, and it helps, let me know. 

I have discovered that my warming rack gets about 10 degrees warmer than the grate level.  This might actually come in handy for cooking different meats at the same time. I'm gonna play around with that idea a little.


----------



## deadly diabetic

Hey guys,

As I'm doing research into an offset smoker, I see that a baffle and the extension of the chimney are the two things that seem to be most often referenced. Here's the problem, I've got the mechanical IQ of a small rock....not a big rock, a small one. I feel that I can manage the chimney extension pretty well but the baffle has me a little intimidated. Does anyone have a suggestion about how to make a baffle for the mechanically retarded??

Also, I plan on buying a couple of oven thermometers to put on the grate to watch temps. Is there an ideal place to put them? Would you recommend also installing the thermometers that are in the lid (even though they are too high for an accurate reading)? Or would you just stick with the oven thermometers? If so, considering opening the doors to check the thermometers would release heat, how often would you check on the temp?

Thanks for the advice!

-DD


----------



## domn8_ion

DD, what style of smoker do you have? The thermometers need to be as close to the cooking surface as possible for best results. ( My opinion). Is it an offset? If it is, I've heard of people using cookie sheets against the opening of the firebox as a baffle.


----------



## deadly diabetic

Dom,

Actually, I haven't purchased one yet. I'm probably going to pick one up this weekend and I'm leaning toward the Char-Broil Double-Door over the Char-Griller. Either way, I know that I'll need to make some sort of baffle mod.

With the cookie sheet, are they just leaning the cookie sheet against the firebox opening or are they cutting it down and then bending it into shape and bolting it on?

Also, if you do the baffle mod, would you still consider putting a pan of water at the bottom to help even out the temp or no?

Sorry for all the questions!

-DD


----------



## smokemack

Sorry all. Looks like the link to the pics I had found is no longer...


----------



## wht93gted

yeah, I have a lot of these questions too...

I just picked up the Char-Griller w/SFB this past weekend, you know the one that a lot of people on here have

I'm itchin' to get this thing going, so I wanna make all the mods when it's still new and clean...lemme know!!

thanks!


----------



## redbrinkman1955

Bought this little smoker at Meijers today tried it out and the heat came up quick after the coals got hot. Does anyone think I could use this as a fire box if I attach it to another barrel or grill.
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## bbq bubba

Hell ya, that would make a perfect SFB for a drum smoker!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Looks like the char giller SFB I bought for my barrel.


----------



## redtab78

what exactly is the purpose of a baffle?  and is there a brand of thermometers out there that is recomended?


----------



## gypsyseagod

inmho- a baffle serves to deflect heat down & equalize thruoghout the pit. plus -on a side firebox if ya get wind draft & actual flame into the pit- reduces flareup fires from grease drippings close to the firebox.


----------



## deejaydebi

Redtab -

The baffle deflects the heat - it's really hot near the firebox and you want to try to get even temperature all the way accross the grate so you add the baffle over the firebox opening to insulate that area somehwat from direct heat and send it farther down the grates. Gee that sounded confusing to me and I typed it!

There are alot of good thermometers out there. 

Is this for food or the smoker? 

Food types the Mavric is popular but even Wally World sells some good digitals. Personally I like the dial types but I've been using them for years. 

Smoker types there are cheap good one that can be calibrated at Lowes or Home Depot for about $8.


----------



## porkbutt

I haven't made one out of metal yet, and may not now that I've made one out of foil and it worked great. Here's a pic that shows how I done it with foil. Easy, cheap, and throw away each time. Just remove the cooking grate on the end near the fire box, drape foil down and out onto the upside down fire grate angling away from the fire box, wrap it around the top of the fire grate handle to make it stay in place, replace the cooking grate... and cook!


----------



## gypsyseagod

you got it dude.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 now if ya like just get some aluminum flashing & some tisnips & do it permanant.


----------



## squeezy

That's what I did!


----------



## porkbutt

Have all that on hand. Might bend one up someday when I have nothing else to do. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had obtained a piece of steel pipe to make a dispersion pipe from the firebox across the bottom of the chamber... but after simple foil done so well I can't bring myself to waste time trying to cut and weld something elaborate. If cheap & easy works, then by all means... right?


----------



## gypsyseagod

cheap & easy works- plus i've used the pipe thing & ya actually lose a lot of heat that way. but- if ya ever go to a home built trailer model- ya can run 1"-2" pipe under your firebox(if it's big enough)from a water tank for hot water & a cold tap straight off the tank.


----------



## agent

I saw the baffle and chimney in the picture which sounds good to me. Baffle is use to deflect the heat down.
But i am confused that whether it is for food or for smoke??


----------



## xtexan

[/quote]BTW, be forwarned, usinfg a NB offset may be habit forming and lead to the use of larger and more dangerous smokers.[/quote]

I just saw this old post and was Smokey Okie right or what???


----------



## canyonshark

Good morning, all!

I've been smoking meats for about 10 years. Started in TX, now restarting my little obsession in NC. I started with a one of the "atom bomb" style smokers (can't recall if it was Brinkmann or not), graduated to a nice-sized New Braunfels rig with separate fire box, but had to give it up - a sad day, I assure you - while downsizing for the move to NC. While the previous owner of our new home/property left an "atom bomb" behind, it was not in the best of shape. Yesterday, itching to get back into smoking shape with ANYTHING, I purchased a Gourmet Smoker from Brinkmann. For the most part, it was quite familiar. A few design differences, but the only major one is the subject of this forum entry.

It is not sealed. Much to my astonishment, there's about a 1/4" to 1/3" "ring" open around the lid. This is not a "mistake." It's designed this way. No question about it. All my previous "atom bomb" style smokers have had "sealed" lids. What gives? Is this a "good thing" (if I may use a Martha Stewartism) or do I need to find something heat resistant to add to the rig to seal it? If so, does anyone have any ideas?

I just can't imagine losing that much heat/smoke. It seems very inefficient and counter-productive. Can't understand the new design.

Thanks in advance for access the the vast brain trust this forum no doubt has contributing to it.

Smoke on!

Canyonshark


----------



## squeezy

It is a good thing ... every smoker needs ventilation otherwise the smoke would get nasty. Some folks have modified them to let more smoke and heat out by drilling etc. Not needed in this model. Most difficult thing is keeping the charcoal fire going ... there are many mods to this end.
I personally used a propane conversion from www.gassmokers.com
There are others here.
Hope that helps!


----------



## canyonshark

OK. Thanks for the reassurance. The old-style bullet style (sorry about the "atom-bomb" reference...didn't mean to bring back any disturbing Cold War memories) smokers I'd used before didn't have this "feature." The ol' New Braunfels smoker, of course, had the adjustable exhaust, so the  "concept"  is not foreign to me. Just the use of it with the bullet-style unit caught me by surprise. 

I'll have to rethink my approach to temperature control, I suppose.

Hey, great site! It's great to be back in the smoking "bidness." Now, if I could only find a decent cut of brisket up here. Having a hard time getting folks up here to believe that not all brisket is corned beef. And what's behind WNC's aversion to smoked chicken? I mentioned smoked bird up here and you'd think I'd insulted the Tar Heels basketball team. Hey, if I can get used to WNC's version of 'cue (and I have), you'd think they'd give this expatriated Texan a break on what meats he chooses to smoke.

Smoke on!


----------



## squeezy

Had to look at your profile after reading 'up here' ... God, I'm way up here in comparison. I have to go to a butcher to get one at all, otherwise it is like you say corned or pastrami.
Temp. control is less an issue than just keeping it there, whish is why I wen LP.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## caleb827

I'm new here and couldn't figure out how to post a new question so the people here I hope you can answer a question for me. We have an offset smoker with charcoal. We are having one heck of a time maintaining the correct temperature. Is there a trick to this. It's almost ridiculous how much charcoal we are going through. Hope you can help


----------



## jfulwider

Caleb read the post and look at the pictures on this forum and you will get all the info you need to fix your temp problems. You can use this link to further your knowledge.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_tech...t_smokers.html


----------



## coyote

jfulwider

great link. It helped a lot..

thanks..


----------



## rednek

getting ready to drill holes for dual thermometers on Char Griller Smokin Pro.  this is the last of th SMF suggested mods on my new smoker,  found thermometers at ACE (Holland Grill  $10 ea).  before i drill holes....how far in and up for the best results?


----------



## jfulwider

I drilled mine about 1/2 inch above the grate level. Hope that helps you out.


----------



## mattscout

Got my grill/smoker for free and modded it by doing the following: Added 2"id damper on bottom right side, added 3"id smoke stack on opposite end and dropped it down to about 1\2" above cooking surface. Can't put meat directly below stack but small decrease in cooking area is worth it for the results I'm getting. Bought a cheap grill surface thermometer from Lowes and put it in amongst the meat to monitor cooking temp. and lowered the charcoal grate so it is about 6-7" below cooking surface. After doing all the mods I "burned" in the smoker. This is a good way to see what does what. Basically I set up my smoker just as I would to smoke meat but without the meat. I fired it up and started to monitor temp. To burn it in I initially got the temp above 300* for about an hour and then put in my wood chips and began to play with the intake damper to see what kind of temps I was getting. I left the chimney open about 1\2 to 3\4 of the way open and played with the intake to regulate the temp. You may have to mess charcoal amounts and such but bottom line is to play around with the airflow and you can get to a setting to maintain that all important 225-250* temp. I use the lump charcoal instead of the briquettes and a cheapo smoker box I load with chips and put it across the back of the charcoal pile. I offset smoke now until I build my firebox and I have a horizontal barrel smoker which has great natural convection. I think you have an offset firebox already so putting a diffuser to in to spread around the heat and smoke is a great mod. Don't give up because I can tell you once you get it right the first time you will never go back and your friends and family will start asking you when you going to smoke again? Good luck and keep at it.


----------



## coyote-1

Based on my recent experience with an offset, I can see the validity of this concept. See, with offsets one of the first modifications we do to even out temps across the grill is to _extend ths smokestack down to grate level_. This forces the smoke to rise into the smoke chamber and then, only after it circulates and cooks the food a bit, does it cool off and fall down to grate level. At that point it exits via the smokestack.

Your bullet smoker is doing exactly that: the heat/smoke are rising into the top of the dome, and as they cool they are falling out those side vents that are at grate level! Simple, elegant.

It's a good thing. No need to mess with it at all.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

This smoker has a Propane burner mod, but was manufactured for charcoal fuel...the pics to follow look crusty, 'cuase the metal has been pre-used in this smoker for 6 months.

I used the ash pan from the cook chamber for part of the sheet metal, and a couple of steel baking sheet pans for the rest.

I put a fire grate in from my old Brinkmann gas grill to support the sheeting so that warpage and sagging should be minimized.

This is the first piece on the fire box end, fitted and ready to secure:






The first section is started and the second (sheet pan) is trimmed and ready tie-in:






A look from the front at the grate and the sheeting:







The first joint of sheets is near finished:






The right hand end...had a piece of ash pan towards the front and a medium baking sheet towards the rear...tieing it all to the grate:






I had to roll my sleeves up and get dirty while I reached in under the grate to feel my way to stab the last 1/3 of the wires from the pan/grate tie-downs:












Forgot pics of the finished...it's a pretty fit on all three sides, with a 1" gap on the vent end of the smoker. I drill a series of staggered holes in the sheeting, less on the firebox end/center, and more on the vent end and towards the edges.

Temp testing on the gates and mid level reveals that I came out too cool on the vent end (40* cooler on the racks, and 25* cooler at mid-level...more holes to drill when I figure out the placement.

Cover End-Seals...the edge of the charcoal grate:












Used a Vice_Grip to hold the metal in position for drilling:






Rest of pics in following post...


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Ist rivet is in on the R/H end:



















Building heat for a temp check:












I need to get more pics of the seal itself, I wanted to get it fired up to check temps for the tuning plate (got ahead of myself)!!!

Thanks

Eric


----------



## irishteabear

Hubby was in MN for a couple of days and came across a Charmglow SS Grilling Bowl that he thought would make a good charcoal basket for my Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal smoker. He picked two of them up for me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 They measure 11" wide at the top of the bowl without the handles, 13 1/2" with the handles, about 3" deep and about 8 1/2" across the bottom. 



After talking with Mikey about it, he suggested putting legs on it. The trial run determined that there wasn't enough airflow on the sides for the charoal to remain lit. With more guidance from Mikey, I had hubby drill holes in the side of the bowl 1" apart in alternating rows. 



That did the trick. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The basket now works great, fits nicely in the smoker and is very easy to use.


----------



## mikey

That's what I'm talkin' about!  Xlnt post on the mods to that grilling bowl. Nice pics of how it's done!!  The next step will be to control the air flow into the Brinkmann. You'll have a mini drum before ya know it.


----------



## irishteabear

Thanks to you!


----------



## qingonsi

I recently purchased a Brinkman Smoke N Grill (is this the new Smokin' Pit? looks identical) and I fired it up last night for a trial run (still working on the QView).  I havent extended the exhaust pipe to grate level, but I did buy a similar rounded pan.  I was having trouble keeping the temp up and I knew there had to be a simple fix.  I'm definitely going to drill the holes in the sides of the pan tonight and fire her up again this weekend.  I also got to get me some lump, but its hard to find in my area.  The only thing I've seen in Cowboy at Home Depot, but I've read less than stellar reviews.  If anyone knows where I can get some good lump in the NYC/ Central-Western NJ area let me know!

Thanks to all for the great pieces of advice!


----------



## mikey

Just a friendly reminder in regards to your "pan", don't forget the legs, as keeping the pan elevated will allow the ash to fall thru.


----------



## stickyfingers

"I havent extended the exhaust pipe to grate level".  I've noticed this being in several picures, why is this perferred?


----------



## joem

I don't know why I have read so many other people saying that they have a problem keeping the temperature up on a *ECB* I have the Gourmet model. I have great difficulty keeping it below 320-340! The only mode so far is to put a charcoal grate about 1" from the bottom so ash has a place to go. Do I need to do another mod to control the airflow from the bottom of the charcoal pan? it already has factory vent holes.

I have to open the door and keep taking off the lid to keep the temperature down. Things cook faster than they should. Maybe one chimney full of briquettes is too much? That is all that I have been using now, and it is always too hot. I used lump charcoal the first time and I could have smelted ore it got so hot. What are people doing that leaves them with too low a temperature? I need to go in that direction!


----------



## rld

Hey Joe,
I had the same problem as you.
1 chimney is indeed too much IMO.
I successfully smoked a chicken the other day and kept my ECB temp at 250 for 3 hours.
I started with 1/2 chimney of lit and placed them on one side, then I placed my smoker box in the middle and put an equal number of unlit on the other side. I pushed the smoker box till the end touched the side of the coal pan.
That left a space at the top of the smoker box between the lit and unlit.
I then bridged the gap mixing the two to make sure the unlit would eventually catch.
Sure enough it did and the coal burned in a nice "U" pattern around the smoker box.
I have a vent flap on my bottom vent and I was able to make the temp go up or down by tweaking.
Hope that helps!


----------



## bigsteve

Chimneys vary greatly in size, so 1/2 chimney for you could be a whole chimney for Joe. I have a gourmet, and did the coal pan mod. Before the intense Florida heat hit, I used to light 32 coals, and set them off to one side. Then I put about 75 unlits in the pan next to the lits, and overlapped them by about two coals across the line of lits. That used to get me 4 hours at 240* on my dome thermo. But now that the awful heat is here, I have a hard time keeping the temps down even with less coal. I sealed off the bottom damper, and drilled holes in one side of the outer pan. I fashioned a damper to go over the holes. That brought the temps down, and I can vary it with the damper. It worked a little too good. I wasn't really getting quite enough air intake at that point. I intend to install another damper 180* away from where I put the first one. That should do the trick.. Why did I close the bottom and move the damper to the side? I couldn't think of any way to mount linkage to control the damper that wouldn't interfer with the unit if I want to use it as a waist high grill. If you're not concerned about grilling, then I would just damper the existing intake.


----------



## bigsteve

Before you do any more mods..... Take a good look at how your cylinder sits on the coal pan.  There is a lip on the coal pan, and the cylinder has to be inside that lip the whole way around.  It's very easy to set it down wrong, and not even notice.  If that happens, the unit leaks air terribly, and your coals burn very hot.   Using the lid and door to lose heat is a merry go round.  If you open either of them, you lose heat quickly, but you also give the coals unlimited oxygen.  Close the door, and the temp soars again because you just got the coals all excited.


----------



## joem

Thanks everyone for the great information and advice. I've just finished installing a damper over the bottom air intake as I have another grill for plain grillin'. I'd post a picture, but as a newbie haven't figured that out yet. 

I'll certainly dial back on the number of briquettes that I use. The U-shaped burn and the one side to the other burn both seem like excellent techniques and I am definitely going to try them both. The reminder about ensuring that the unit is seated properly makes me think I may not have been doing that. Thanks.

I think my mistake was following the directions that came with the ECB - start with 10-15 pounds of charcoal and light them all off to start. Why doesn't Brinkman read all the comments about their products and see how people have to modify them to make them work? They should incorporate the mods in theri design so that their smokers work great right out of the box. Don't they even try following their own instructions? 

Much better instructions, advice and experience are found here!


----------



## ocsnapper

Just a note the link in the first post is no longer valid 

And thanks to all for the helpfull posts...


----------



## thestealth

Here's the mods I've made to my SnP since I've had it.  The first time I used it was with no mods.  I have a water pan in over the fire, right up to the opening between the fire box and smoke box.  There was a 50* difference between each end.  I added a new mod before each smoke to see what difference each one made.  The first deflector I came up with only yielded about a 10* (40* difference in ends) change in end temps.  After re=-engineering the deflector and adding tuning plates, I was about 20-25*.
After I added the chimney extension, and another re-engineering of the baffle, and an additional baffle between the boxes, when I made my fatty's, there was only a 5-10* difference.  Granted, this is all done with a single, free-standing oven thermometer, but I think my numbers are fairly accurate.  I'll know more when I get some through the door thermometers.  Oh well, enough gabbing, here's some pics of the mods on my SnP.

View of the deflector.  The stainless steel screening holds my drip trays off of the tuning plates.  I think it's tough enough to hold coals if the need ever arises.



Basic chimney extension.  I used some 4" roll your own dryer vent.  Rolled it tight, stuffed it up the hole and let it expand.


Here a hot side view of my deflector set up.  I had the grate out when I was cooking my fatty's...got rained on...

Top view.  The piece of rectangle steel is my box divider for a modified minion method.  I haven't used it yet.  I had some thinner steel in separating my coals before, and it seemed to work, but would eventually get hot enough to ignite the coals next too it.  I hope this one works a little better.


----------



## soafung

was wondering it ceramic floor tile would be a good or bad idea for tuning plates?  any input would be appreciated.


----------



## beer-b-q

I wouldn't see why not, and they should help hold the temp stable...


----------



## coyote-1

I'd imagine it could work. But you never know what chems are in the glaze... try to find unglazed tiles if you can.

I have four bricks holding up my waterpan/baffle, and they help retain the heat.


----------



## fatcap

So - I like to smoke using sticks, but as you know, it tends to get the smoker too hot and you have to deal with huge heat spikes.  So, one new mod I thought of besides the aforementioned baffles is spacing the firebox so that there is less direct heat conduction between the firebox and the chamber.

My thinking is as follows:  There are three types of heat transfer - radiation, convection, and conduction.  The firebox baffles take care of a lot of the radiant heat issues by blocking heat radiation directly from the firebox to the meat.  However, I still have an issue with conductive heat since my firebox heats up so much and tends to make my smoker run too hot when I use wood.  So, if I add a spacer between the firebox and the cooking chamber, it will reduce conductive heat exchange from the firebox to the smoker (more heat will have to radiate out to the outside when the firebox gets hot rather than transfer to the chamber).  That way, more of the heat exchange will occur via convection from the smoke, and hopefully the temps will be more stable.  

So again, my hope is that the temperature gradient from the firebox side to stack side goes down and burning wood in my cheap charcoal UDS is a little less volatile from a temperature perspective.  My next steps will probably be to improve my baffle to something like "theStealth" has implemented and add a larger diameter exhaust tube.  My dream is that my UDS behave like a more expensive and thicker gauge smoker with the proper mods.  We will see.  

I wanted to take some "control group" measurements to make this super-scientific, but I didn't get enough time (and I was excited about doing the mod), so I will have to just post my (biased) results on how it works today with my ribs.  

I have some good photos of the spacer mod that I will post in a bit.  We will see how this works.


----------



## fatcap

So, here is my UDS pre-spacer: 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/<a href=


Removed the Firebox and added the spacers:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/<a href=">

I just found some random plumbing things from Home Depot that I thought would work: 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/<a href=


----------



## fatcap

So I just used a cheap foil pan from Wally's world to form the smoke tunnel between the firebox and the cooking chamber.  
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/<a href=">http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/<a href=">http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/<a href=">http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/<a href=">http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/<a href=">


----------



## fatcap

Okay - so I smoked some great spareribs today, and I apologize for the lack of qview, but we had a bunch of people over, and I didn't snap any photos.  But anyway, most relevant to this thread is the results, which I was extremely pleased with.

Like I mentioned earlier, I didn't have a chance to do a baseline test, so I don't have any actual numbers to back it up, but I do think the mod was very successful in both lowering and smoothing out the temp of my crappy UDS while using wood only.  I used small to mid-sized pecan and apple wood chunks, and the temp stayed a very steady 225-250 degrees throughout.  It did spike to 275-300ish once or twice, but that was because of loading up with wood all at once.  Normally, if I use all-wood in this smoker, it frequently is up above 300-325, and I am constantly having to adjust the baffle, slow things down, open the lids, etc.  

So, given the almost negligible amount of cost and the significant impact, I do think this is a mod worth doing.  Convective heat should be what cooks the meat, so there is no reason to have conduction between the super-hot firebox and the cooking chamber.  

Next time I will post QView.


----------



## cciusa

I just read through quite a few posts and think i know what i need to do to make me "new" 2nd smoker work better. Tryed smoking a 3lbs brisket (babysteps) yesterday and it came out just a few steps from a disaster.... It was the first smoke i did in this smoker i bought used for $25. Seems that the temp is about 100 degrees hotter in thermometer hight then grate hight. Thermometer says 230 but placing the probe by the grates it says 125...After 5 hrs of smoking the internal temp was only 132 degrees. I can built a baffel, not a problem as i made one for my Bandera, but i am not sure a chimney extension will help that much since the center of the chimney cutout is placed about 2 1/2" - 3" over the cooking grates. Would it help to move the chimney further down? And if so, how far?? Would like any input to as anybody think these mods will help make this a good little smoker or is it not worth the work.


----------



## danlambskin

i want to do a few simple mods to my offset smoker this spring (chimney extension, charcoal basket, baffle)

i have access to a metal fab shop at work and am wondering if a 409 Stainless Steel is OK material to use


----------



## soafung

stainless steel is the business.  316 grade is for food and medical, but 304 should be fine, too.  mild/carbon steel is the norm and it's got far more impurities in it than 304 grade stainless.


----------



## snowsmoker

I have a side fire box and I have a super hot spot next to the fire box into about half of the oven. I put a small baffel plate in it but its not cutting it. I have been reading up on this thread and have to make a better one! I also will have to make a coal basket.


----------



## upsman

turned mine into a propane smoker with my turkey fryer burner. the charcoal smoker slid right on the burner and it burns good low temp for along time


----------



## jimbo

Got any more pics.  I have a turkey fryer burner that I think is similar that I no longer use.  I tried sitting my brinkman charcoal smoker down on it and it slid down to the water pan tabs.  I think it will work like yours but I lack the knowledge to put it all together.  Where do you put your wood for the smoke?


----------



## nightsmoker824

Just finished doing some mods to my new COS($299). 4 horizontal latches to help tighten door seals($20), 2 water resistent ports($6) for maverick732 probes($59.99), flex dryer duct ($3) added to chimney to bring it to food level,baffle at firebox side($1 throwaway foil pan)), charcoal basket  ($25 for sheet of expandable steel), tuning plates from old broiler pans I had in the basement ($0), they have slots and or wholes in them and disperse heat and smoke nicely, I also put 6 fireplace bricks($18) in the bottom of the barrel( good for long smokes, hold heat nicely), $96 for a thermopen, Almost forgot, after I took the pics, I put a bead of Rutland RTV 500 degree silicone all around the smoker door,so between that and the clamps, I'm hoping for no heat or smoke loss. The rest of the smoker doesn't leak except the firebox which is OK. So for a total of $528 ,I'll find out Saturday (want to give the RTV enough time to dry) if I have a great smoker that I didn't pay all that much for(and I enjoyed doing the mods), or if I should have waited till I could afford a $1000 or more smoker. I don't want electric or gas, I enjoy the challenge.


----------



## fwismoker

Great work nightsmoker, plus you'll always have the thermo pen and Maverick...good tools to have!

Remember the fire box is important to be leak resistant also!


----------



## nightsmoker824

thought as you need airflow into the firebox, a little leaking wouldn't matter as much?


----------



## fwismoker

nightsmoker824 said:


> thought as you need airflow into the firebox, a little leaking wouldn't matter as much?


 when it's windy you'll get temp spikes and when you want real low and slow too much air is bad.

You want complete temp control from the intake...not from leaks also.


----------



## nightsmoker824

Oh well back to Harbor Freight to get 2 more horizontal clamps, got plenty of Rutlands left, then again I'm sure the firebox is alot hotter than 500 degrees, better just try the clamps first. Thanks FWI


----------



## fwismoker

Stove gasket is good to use...that is if you haven't already


----------



## nightsmoker824

thanks I'll check it out


----------



## remmy700p

You can't use the Rutland Black RTV on the firebox. It gets way too hot.


----------

